# My Newts



## Dave1812 (May 30, 2008)

Hi all Just thought that I would post some pics of my Newts

Chinese Fire belly - Cynops orientalis


















Spanish Ribbed Newt - Pleurodeles waltl


















Paddletail Newt - Pachytriton labiatus 


















sorry for the poor pic's (Phone camera) :blush:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

i have to ask havent u ever had any issues housing paddle tails and sharp ribbed together,

otherwise nice newts


----------



## Dave1812 (May 30, 2008)

Not as yet - but I have an other set-up just in case of emergencies :whistling2:


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice newts, Ive kept fire bellied newts before, there great little guys, always fun giving them bloodworms and watching them munch em all up


----------



## moloch gibbon (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice newts!:notworthy:. Re your Sharp-ribbed newts, what sort of size are they and how often and what do you feed them? I've 4 of this year's bred SR Newts about 4 inches long and I can't seem to fill them - not that I'm complaining as they're a great species! :2thumb:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

lovely newts.
i dont have any, nor have i ever kept newts........ definately thinking about it though as i adore 'phibs.


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

Cool newts. But as spend_day said you really need to seperate the paddle-tail and ribbed newt. Species mixing is a big 'no' and the fact that paddle tails are a very aggresive species probably will make things worse.


----------



## Dave1812 (May 30, 2008)

Which will become the larger of the two species the Paddle Tail or the Spanish Ribbed? 
I have read that the Spanish Ribbed can grow to 12 inches with 7 - 8 inch being the norm, where as the Paddle tail on average is only 6 - 6.5 inch. 
Can anyone confirm this - as I will be separating them into their own tanks shortly; as the PT likes some water flow where as SR do not.
Thanks in advance

moloch gibbon - they are just under 5 inch in total and are fed every other day on frozen Bloodworm, freeze dried Tubifex worms, and the occasional earth worm. - hope this answers your question


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Ribbed newt will probably, they are Europe largest species of newt. The paddle-tail will only normally get to about 6 or so inches.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah i'd agree with ian the sharp ribbed newts generally only get to 7-8" but yeah can get quite long.


----------

